# quick and easy enclosure made simple



## massaman (Jun 14, 2009)

well for those who are limited on cash heres a simple and quick way to make a enclosure if you have glue and a cardboard box of any size and some mesh. Just take the box and tape up the top and bottom and cut a window in the front of the box and glue mesh to the front and make a small hole in the side of the box for food and to place any insects into the box and dont forget to put branches or twigs or such in the box for the insects to crawl on and to molt on!Oh use like sponge or something to block up the side hole too and there you have it a box enclosure which I made one and sprayed the box and screen black!


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2009)

How will this hold up to moisture?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I thought that to Rick, but I just thought I missed something  idk.[/SIZE]


----------



## massaman (Jun 14, 2009)

well i dont intend to do any spraying in the box when i put something in it though i occasionally spray my other mantids in their critter keepers and a few others in their smaller containers but i rarely do that if at all and have not had any problems at all so far with my methods!I just set up the box on hold till my ooths hatch then might transfer a few over into it and i can spray into the box as i got enough branches and grass clippings to not touch the surface of the box if i desired! Since there is no humidity in my apartment at all there is not a worry about moisture or getting the box all wet and being ruined!


----------

